

Show HN: Airbnb to Craigslist (chrome extension) - adamcowley
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/posting-tool-for-airbnb/oegplljkkhcmkhmldpmagmpmjalolemo

======
c301
Pretty fast. Can I do auto renew on CL with this extension?

~~~
adamcowley
Yes. Craigslist allows you to renew your ad every 48 hours. If you don't want
to renew manually, then you can use the 'auto-renew' feature inside of our
tool. It will regularly look at your account, and then attempt to renew
anything that is eligible.

------
mrmch
Some screenshots on how it works would be swell

~~~
adamcowley
We've just added a youtube video showing the browser extension in use. Thanks!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RxkDbqy0fM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RxkDbqy0fM)

